# Hope trying to help lead walk herself!



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi! Little Hope is doing amazingly with her training, she is so smart and quick to learn!

I am hoping to guage your opinions on this one.... She is twelve weeks old, and walks amazingly on the lead, from day one I did a lot of heal work on lead in the house in preparation, as well as carrying her everywhere in a changing bag so she got used to the big world outside!!

Once we started walking outside I have been consistant with having loose lead and stopping if she pulls, with only positive comments, fusses and food rewards when she gets it right which is working really well so I only now have to stop two/three times during a 15 min walk (usually as we get back onto our road so she gets excited pulling for home!)... However 

The last two walks as we have set off she has calmly placed the lead nearest her into her mouth (no jmping/pulling or giddyness when she does this, just very matter of fact 'look how I can help mum!") she will then walk (extremely nicely, at good pace with no pulling at all) for the first 5 mins of the walk holding the lead in her mouth.. Eventually she then lets go and continues to walk nicely 

So far I havent stopped her from doing this as she is walking really nicely and it seems that she just wants to help  however if she begins to pull or fight to grab the lead I would of course stop her (which she has never done).. But I am concerned I may be making a big mistake?? Has anyone else got exoerience of this?

Just to indicate though she is training very quickly she sits on command, lies down, spins, dances, sit/stay, great recall, fetches tennis ball on command, walks to heal and most impressively has alerted one hypo of Bens diabetes so far  any advice would be appreciated xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I don't have any advice regarding the lead holding but it sounds like you are doing brilliantly with the training.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow I am very impressed- what a fab job you are doing.

Training is not my forte but if you would like to join our owners club we are having our Training Q&A session for our members on the 23rd which is live on FaceBook between 7 and 9 p.m and you can ask our ADPT qualified trainer and behaviourist any further training questions/tips etc....


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

sounds like she is doing well. 


but i personaly dont lick dogs touching the lead with their mouths as even if they are perfectly behaved it just takes on time for them to turn it into a game and then the next thing that cops it is the hands and you end up with a puppy/dog bighting both lead and hands. or they just stat chewing the lead. then you end up wit chain leads whicj are a paing and hurt your hands. 


if its not bothering you then their is no need to stop it, i just know i would let my girls do it.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Just don't let it become a tug game, and all is well. For such a well behaving pup ('Lo was a freight train even as a baby lol) I'd not care at all. Could be just something for her to do, like someone needed to play with their hands.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

It sounds rather cute to me. I think she probably is trying to help with the walking.

You seem to be perfectly in control and one step ahead in the thought process of what may go wrong and you're ready to stop the behaviour if it changes.

Go with your instinct, you have a very happy dog who wants to please you.


----------



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

Thankyou so so much for all your lovely replies, a feel all warm and fuzzy 

To be honest Although I think it is really cute (especially the way she looks up as if to say "look mum how clever i am!") little alarm bells were sounding way back in my head that this may at some point turn into an issue, so I think we will calmly discourage this behaviour and concentrate on some more helpful training instead 

xx


----------



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> Wow I am very impressed- what a fab job you are doing.
> 
> Training is not my forte but if you would like to join our owners club we are having our Training Q&A session for our members on the 23rd which is live on FaceBook between 7 and 9 p.m and you can ask our ADPT qualified trainer and behaviourist any further training questions/tips etc....


Thanks for that info... Will try my best to check in (if I manage to get the four kids all down nice and early  ) xx


----------

